# First vet visit questions



## KathyM (Feb 17, 2012)

I was told the puppy would have shots at 6 weeks, but I will not have her till 8 weeks. I am curious as to the schedule. This is what the vets office told me when I called for prices.

9 weeks visit 
3-way shot parvo, distemper and ? I forgot
flea/tick "puppy pack" Vectra. I think Vectra was the name of the puppy pack. Or I could purchase Frontline. 

I was also given the prices of the Heartguard and the blood test. When would those start? Blood test covers heart worms, Lyme and lep..kennel cough? 
Also optional was Lyme vaccine and anteplasmosis. Sure I butchered the spelling on that one. 

If I bring a stool sample can I just grab a container from the pharmacy? Like what I have used for human urine samples.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

You might want to do a quick search of "vaccinations" on here... there's some really great info on what vaccinations are necessary, and which are not. Obviously, in the end it's up to you and what you think is best for your dog, but it never hurts to educate yourself first (wish I did)!


----------



## KathyM (Feb 17, 2012)

I have spent time doing that. Maybe I am not sure on how to search. With the search term "vaccinations" I get dozens of pages. Then I tried putting in the disease like "parvo" and "vaccine". Same results. Did read some heart-retching stories on that one. Currently trying "schedule" without getting potty-training in the search LOL 

My older children are fully vaccinated. My younger ones not so much. When I was looking for a doctor I only asked if they had a issue with me partially vaccinated or not at all. I told them up front I am not going to argue about it. I had one child testing for Chicken Pox. He has had it. No idea when since I never noticed anything.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Here's a link of something I'm reading right this minute as I have 3 puppies due for their 2nd & 3rd shots in the next couple of weeks. I can tell you one thing, once they've had their full series of 3 shots, they'll NEVER be having another:

Science of Vaccine Damage

This is some super scary stuff. One of my pups still has a hard lump at the shot site where it was given a couple of weeks ago, NOT HAPPY!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

KathyM said:


> I was told the puppy would have shots at 6 weeks, but I will not have her till 8 weeks. I am curious as to the schedule. This is what the vets office told me when I called for prices.
> 
> 9 weeks visit
> 3-way shot parvo, distemper and ? I forgot
> ...


First, if there's any way your puppy can stay with its mom for a few more weeks, that would be ideal! At 8 weeks, the puppy is going to miss out on valuable lessons from mom on bite inhibition and social interaction. It's really important that toy breeds stay with their mom and littermates until 12 weeks for optimum brain development.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/49563-why-should-breeders-keep-puppies-12-weeks.html

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/37457-socializing-puppies-rule-7s.html

For vaccines, I follow Dr Dodds vaccination protocol:

Dr-Dodds-ChangingVaccProtocol

DO NOT get lyme, dog flu, adenovirus, giardia, bordetella, or any of the other vaccines out there. You need ONLY parvo, distemper and rabies as required by law. 

A good article on vaccines:

What Every Vet (And Pet Owner) Should Know About Vaccines

You can also google Dr. Schultz and Duration of Immunity studies for more information on how long these vaccines last. Current research is proving 7 years and longer studies are underway. It is likely that there is lifetime immunity after the puppy series is completed. There is NO need for boosters. If you are curious about your dogs immunity status, do a titer.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/65524-vaccine-titer-question-s.html

Do you have fleas in your area? I prefer not to use these topical insecticides as they are a neurotoxin. However, if fleas are rampant, then you may have to. I would not use these products UNLESS fleas are a problem. The risks outweigh the benefits of "just in case" usage.

This goes for heartworm as well. Do some research and find out what are the risks of heartworm in your part of the country. In short, the temperature has to be 60 or above day and night for a month for heartworms to even grow within the mosquito to infect your dog. 

Remember that heartworm meds work by killing heartworms THAT ARE PRESENT in your dog. They don't prevent them from acquiring the worms. They kill the worms your dog has. Keeping that in mind, you have to weigh the risks and benefits of your puppy coming in contact with an infected mosquito and contracting heartworm. 

Heartworm Medication Part 1: Truths, Omissions and Profits

Unknown Facts about Dog Heartworms

HEARTWORM FACTS, THE TRUTH ABOUT HEARTWORM

If you DO decide to give a heartworm medication, you can give it every 45 days, instead of monthly. And only give during the hot months (temp above 60 day and night). Take a break after the first freeze when mosquitos are not around and re-start in the spring when they appear again. 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/66552-45-day-interceptor.html

As for the stool specimen, you can just use a clean ziplock bag. Pick up the stool and take in ASAP or stick in the fridge for a few hours until you can drop it off. Fresh is best. If you have a pharmacy urine culture container, then certainly you could use that.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Living in the sub-tropics I've always been terrified of heartworms, but after reading that link, I'm no-where near as afraid and will now only give tablets during summer months.

I have to tell you Tracy, reading your wise words, studying your links is changing the way I do everything that I've done for decades i.e. I would never have known about raw feeding if I hadn't been avidly following your posts. Thank you so much for your contribution to the wellbeing of dogs all over the world


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Sadly in our area during spring and summer we have lots of Heartworm issues. Most of the Danes that come through rescue as well as other breeds and strays are usually heartworm positive when rescued :-(

Here is a question for you Tracy...If Heartworm meds kill the worms that are present and does not prevent them, why is it that they say the dog has to be tested for heartworms before giving heartworm meds. I have heard that it is deadly to give them the meds if they currently have heartworms?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

AussieLass said:


> Living in the sub-tropics I've always been terrified of heartworms, but after reading that link, I'm no-where near as afraid and will now only give tablets during summer months.
> 
> I have to tell you Tracy, reading your wise words, studying your links is changing the way I do everything that I've done for decades i.e. I would never have known about raw feeding if I hadn't been avidly following your posts. Thank you so much for your contribution to the wellbeing of dogs all over the world


You are very welcome! I am thankful for a forum such as this one where we can share ideas that benefit our dogs. We all have something to contribute. It is a great place to learn and to receive and give advice/support.  



Yoshismom said:


> Sadly in our area during spring and summer we have lots of Heartworm issues. Most of the Danes that come through rescue as well as other breeds and strays are usually heartworm positive when rescued :-(
> 
> Here is a question for you Tracy...If Heartworm meds kill the worms that are present and does not prevent them, why is it that they say the dog has to be tested for heartworms before giving heartworm meds. I have heard that it is deadly to give them the meds if they currently have heartworms?


I believe that the immune system plays a very important part in the dog's ability to handle parasite loads. A dog that is stressed, on crappy foods, perhaps living outside with no social interaction or tied up, is going to be immunosuppressed, and more susceptible to parasite loads. A strong immune system is the first step in promoting health in a dog. That's where an optimum diet comes in. Not overloading the system with spot on flea treatments, and vaccines is also important. Of course genetics plays a part. Some people believe vaccinosis crosses generations in dogs that have been repeatedly stressed, such as dogs from puppy mills. 

Yearly testing for heartworms is important because IF a worm slipped by after heartworm meds were given, or if the meds were ineffective, (and there are strains that are showing immunity to the meds as mutations occur, just like fleas) then the worm(s) will have grown to adult size. It is now able to clog the heart if killed. The microfilarae (baby heartworms) are tiny. The heartworm medication kills them before they have a chance to grow to adult size.

Take a look at this *(warning - very graphic*) video on a new procedure to rid a dog of adult heartworms through surgery instead of the kill method we currently have.






Obviously if these worms were killed quickly, they would clog the heart and the dog would die. That is why heartworm treatment is a 'slow kill' and the dog must be kept very quiet in order for the worms to slowly be absorbed by the body and not cause an embolism (clot).

There has been success reported in people who have a dog test positive for heartworms by using the life cycle of the worms against it. If you give the regular dose of heartworm medication every 30 days in a heartworm positive dog, you will kill off all the baby heartworms. The adult worms have a lifespan of about 2 years. After that, they die. So if you kill off all the babies, then you only have the adult worms to worry about, and they will slowly expire over the next 2 years. As they die, they are absorbed by the body. This is currently under research as an alternative to the 'quicker kill' method used by many vets that is very dangerous and deadly in many cases.

Edited to add: Also, since heartworm medication is prescription only, most vets will test first before they dispense it. This is probably a liability issue. Also, if your dog DOES contract heartworm while on medication, you have a paper trail showing a negative test and proof that you bought the medication. At that point, the the drug company will reimburse for treatment.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks, very interesting


----------



## KathyM (Feb 17, 2012)

The whole vaccine thing really annoys me. They try these same tactics with my kids. I might believe them if I did not see how much $$$$ was made from them. 

The puppy already has fleas. I am pretty sure the 8 weeks is not up to me. The owner of them is very caring. Just some needs are not being met. 

When I talked to the vet office they told me some do year round for heart worm and some clients do not. I had wondered why they did a blood test and treated them anyway. Not I understand. 

Thanks everyone.


----------

